# Radioamatierisms >  Psk31

## konis22

Gribēju izklāstīt kā es klausos psk31 skarus.ideja pavisam vienkārša.Lai varētu redzēt kas notike uz šiem sakariem ir jādara sekojoši ja galīg nav aparatūras normālas un gribas kautko noķert.Es izmantoju vecu aviācijas uztvērēju saucamo usiku kuram ir super jūtība-5mkv  ::   . Pa'nem skaipa austiņas pieliek pie skaļruņa uzgriež 7 mhz frekvenci ieslēdz signāla ģeneratoru lai klausītos cw un meklē psk31 frekvences.Es internetā atradu bez problēmām.Tad kad ir uz pareizajiem cipariem tad vajag novilkt tādu softu kā digipan un uzinstalē.Reāli mazs softs.Kad dzirdat tādas kā dobjas skaņas uz frekvences tad tās visnoteikt ir psk31 fāzē mod signāli ko kāds raida ja mic ir klāt pie tumbas uztvērējam tad digipan apakšā parādīsies tādas kā virmojošas joslas kur var redzēt psk signālu un to par cik khz āugstāk strādā kāds raidītājs.Es varēju vienlaicīgi klausīties kādas 5 psk dtacijas uzliekot karodziņu uz josliņām sāk raks'tities teksts.Pārsvarā tie ir angļu valodā.Nevajag nekādus kabeļus neko tikai skaipa mic un uztvērēju.Tā es vienā vakarā saklausiju daudz psd31 sakarus.  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Gribēju izklāstīt kā es klausos psk31 skarus.ideja pavisam vienkārša.Lai varētu redzēt kas notike uz šiem sakariem ir jādara sekojoši ja galīg nav aparatūras normālas un gribas kautko noķert.Es izmantoju vecu aviācijas uztvērēju saucamo usiku kuram ir super jūtība-5mkv   . Pa'nem skaipa austiņas pieliek pie skaļruņa uzgriež 7 mhz frekvenci ieslēdz signāla ģeneratoru lai klausītos cw un meklē psk31 frekvences.Es internetā atradu bez problēmām.Tad kad ir uz pareizajiem cipariem tad vajag novilkt tādu softu kā digipan un uzinstalē.Reāli mazs softs.Kad dzirdat tādas kā dobjas skaņas uz frekvences tad tās visnoteikt ir psk31 fāzē mod signāli ko kāds raida ja mic ir klāt pie tumbas uztvērējam tad digipan apakšā parādīsies tādas kā virmojošas joslas kur var redzēt psk signālu un to par cik khz āugstāk strādā kāds raidītājs.Es varēju vienlaicīgi klausīties kādas 5 psk dtacijas uzliekot karodziņu uz josliņām sāk raks'tities teksts.Pārsvarā tie ir angļu valodā.Nevajag nekādus kabeļus neko tikai skaipa mic un uztvērēju.Tā es vienā vakarā saklausiju daudz psd31 sakarus.


 Cik noprotu uz 7 MHz? Varētu ar reģenetīvo paprovēt...  :: 
Te pamācība:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQpBGh9RMEQ
un kur dabūt softu.
šitais būs jāievērtē ar reģenetīvo rādio...  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Eu bet šitais joks tik tiešām strādā  ::  es te uzinstalēju to programmu un palaidu reizē ar to joutube video... tik tiešām atkodē un raksta tekstus...!
Paspēju "izlaist cauri" arī VLF ierakstus... kaut kādi bezsakarīgi teksti rakstās no 50Hz augstākām harmonikām  ::   :: , žēl ka neiet tā proga līdz 22 kHz, varētu tos militāristus patestēt... gan ka kaut ko atkodētu   ::  ( jābūvē tiešās pārv. rādio ) 0 - 2 MHz !!!
Atkal garš vakars pie īsviļņiem  ::

----------


## konis22

Ir citas progas netā kas atļauj joslu līdz pat vairāk kzh tākā iečeko Ingus tās.Viena laikam ir trutte vai kā tā.

----------


## konis22

Mans verķis ar ko klausijos PSK31
http://content5-foto.inbox.lv/albums685 ... /Usiks.jpg

----------

